# GHRP-2  and  CJC-1295 W/O Dac Side Effects



## Soujerz (Feb 8, 2014)

How many guys run this combo at 100mcg of each peptide x3 a day and feel the negative sides of high cortisol and high prolactin?

Some say it stays in the normal range but on the high end but others say they respond different and levels go too high.


----------



## Christsean (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been running 100mcg CJC-1295 no DAC with 200mcg GHRP-6 without any sides. What are you experiencing?


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 8, 2014)

Just feeling lethargic at times.


----------



## El_Muerto (Feb 24, 2014)

Its normal feeling bro i feel from peps and hgh too...ry to use low dose t3 a small cycle like 12.5mcg/25mcg/12.5 mcg 3 week on 2 week off


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 24, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> Just feeling lethargic at times.



How long have you been running it?
Any less than two weeks, Id say wait it out.
If longer than two weeks, my suggestion is lower the dose.
GHRP is said to have a saturation dose of 100mcg but is more accurate (IMO) at 1mcg/kg.
If you're not 100kg (220lbs) or more you may be dosing too high.

Not trying to start an argument with the guys running 200-500mcg doses.
Everyone is different.

I'd agree that lethargy and tiredness are common sides that usually go away.
Are you sleeping alright?
If not, try switching the pre bed injection to Ipam/Mod GRF and only use GHRP for AM and PWO.


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 27, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> How long have you been running it?
> Any less than two weeks, Id say wait it out.
> If longer than two weeks, my suggestion is lower the dose.
> GHRP is said to have a saturation dose of 100mcg but is more accurate (IMO) at 1mcg/kg.
> ...




I'm 6'3'' 250 lbs 12% b.f. running 125mcg of ghrp + cjc no dac 3x a day  the night time dose seems to wake me up an hour later, think my cortisol goes to high but i get crazy dreams  If i switch to IPAM  and CJC no DAC what Dose of the IPAM i thought it had to be run a bit higher than GHRP-2 the cjc-no dac i would keep at 125mcg


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 27, 2014)

The dosage is up to you. I think you'll have a better experience with the Ipam.


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 28, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> The dosage is up to you. I think you'll have a better experience with the Ipam.




Obviously the dosage is up to me but an opinion on what would be beneficial would be useful.  Geez your comments are so generic and worthless.


----------

